# Winter ride



## marcski (Jan 27, 2013)

My youngest was a bit sick and some other things kept us home and off the slopes  this weekend.  But I was able to get a window this afternoon to get out into the local woods with a couple of buddies.  The cold temps have kept the snow dry and relatively tacky.  We still stayed off the off-camber rocks and some of the steeper slick rocks.  Great winter ride.  First time out for me in the snow on my Schwalbe tires which I got in the spring and they performed quite well in the snow.  

Planning to get out again in the am before work....provided I can get up.


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2013)

Monday's before work ride:


----------



## Nick (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice! Using any special winter / studded tires or just regular tires?


----------



## marcski (Jan 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> Nice! Using any special winter / studded tires or just regular tires?



No, just regular Schwalbe Hans Dampfs.  I like them a lot...got them with my new wheels in the spring.  IMHO, they are better than the Kenda Nevegals that I had been running.


----------



## gottabelight (Feb 13, 2013)

I have always wanted to get some studded tires, just have to save up for them. From anyone who has used them, do they make a big difference?


----------

